# Trying to cascade routers with no luck, please help



## jscochrum (Feb 23, 2011)

I am attempting to hook up 2 routers to work together at work. The first router appears to be a cable modem/router that was supplied by our ISP (SMC Networks SMC8014), and the second is a Belkin F5D7231-4 wireless router that i had at home. The goal is to get the wireless router working so that we can offer free wireless to our customers, while leaving the cable modem/router running in the office to service our office equipment. I have two routers running together on my network at home, so i know this is not impossible. I have tried every setting that i know of, and have still had no luck. If anyone can help me with this, it would be much appreciated. Thank you.

As a side note, i have also made sure there are no IP conflicts between the two routers. I am not able to access the modem/router's configuration page using the default gateway ip i found when using IPConfig. I have also disabled the dhcp server on the wireless router, still having no luck. I also tried the "use as access point" feature, but when i do this, it won't allow me to connect to the configuration page and i still have no connection, forcing me to reset the router to factory settings and start all over again.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

this may help - but i suspect as you have two routers at home , you have already tried this

I'll look at the SMC and see if theres anything special there 



> * Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together *
> From a JohnWill post
> 
> *Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._
> ...


----------



## jscochrum (Feb 23, 2011)

I tried everything mentioned in that article. Still no luck. I have noticed two things though:

- My router's configuration has a built in "use as access point" feature. It looks like it basically does all of that for me... changes the IP address, and turns off the NAT. However; when i use this, i still have no luck.

- With the configuration set the way it is explained in the article, The "Internet Settings" in the belkin configuration page come up with the Subnet Mask, Wan Ip Default Gateway, and DNS address blank.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Exactly what do you mean "still no luck"?

What exactly is not working?
Did you connect from the main routers lan port to the secondary routers lan port using a crossover cable?


----------



## Justin79 (Mar 28, 2011)

You need a crossover cable


----------

